# mites on mite paper



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Even when you don't see mites in the cultures, they are present and the best sign may be at the base of the cups on the mite paper.. 
The brown dust is dead mites. I run my cultures out to 30 days and typically have fly production up until I wipe out the culture. 

This is what mites on mite paper will look like.


----------



## batrachotoxin (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't dare even check mine. I am likely swimming in them.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ed: Do you make your own mite paper? If so what spray do you use?
thanks
Brian


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks like it might be this:
"M'Lady No Bugs" Insecticidal Shelf and Drawer Paper

I purchased the same manufactures paper from a sponsor on the board. I love the stuff. It really makes see how many mites there really are outside your cultures. 

-Andrew


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BR5 said:


> Ed: Do you make your own mite paper? If so what spray do you use?
> thanks
> Brian


I ordered it from the Carolina Biological Supply company. There is at least one sponsor on here that sells it (as noted above). I found that when I tried to make it myself, it wasn't as effective and didn't last as long as the real thing. 

Ed


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

So are mites that brown color or is that just the dead color? Just want to know what to look out for in my cultures.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Twiggyb said:


> So are mites that brown color or is that just the dead color? Just want to know what to look out for in my cultures.


They'll kinda look like that brown "powder" there on the tops of your cultures, if you stare at them long enough you'll see them moving.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

When I put up the second rack, I stopped using paper towels with spray and went to mite paper. This was in spite of not ever seeing a mite, even when searching for them with a jeweler's loupe.

I couldn't figure out what the dust was that continues to collect around my FF cultures.  Thankfully, there are no mite carcasses on the mite paper under my spring and iso cultures. The paper clearly works far better than the spray.

I think that the term 'mite prevention' is an oxy moron. 'Mite control' might be a better term.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

How long does the mite paper work? When do you replace it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Twiggyb said:


> So are mites that brown color or is that just the dead color? Just want to know what to look out for in my cultures.


No you can get white mites in the cultures. The white mites when they die and dry out look brown as well. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Colleen53 said:


> How long does the mite paper work? When do you replace it?


If I remember correctly, it works for several month before you take it out and replace it with new paper. You can tell when a roll isn't doing the job anymore as it loses the odor. 

Ed


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok ed I have a question for you. How do you know so many things about so many different topics? Lol
Buddy


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

read the About Me part
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/ed.html


----------

